# Advice on catching Gaspergou



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I have drifted Conroe in the spring using shad & cut perch caught in a cast net. 

Would like to try for some of the larger deep water fish now. Looking for advice on water depth and technique for catching the gaspergou for cut bait. 

Thanks,

SSNJOHN


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep drum are great bait for drifting.
Catch them on rod and reel around rip rap, rocks or gravel.
Crawfish are best. Fresh cut shad just about as good.
I use a short trot line around some rip rap baited with small perch and cut shad too.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to catch them below LAke Travis Dam, same structure as stated by shadslinger.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Worms on bottom.They won't pass up a hook with a gob of worms on it.Fish around boat-houses too.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

A good strong 2/0 hook, a clamp on sinker about 8 inches up the line and a bucket of small white crawfish.


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Goos*

I have caught a lot of them using cut shad under the 59 bridge in Humble.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

SSNJOHN said:


> I have drifted Conroe in the spring using shad & cut perch caught in a cast net.
> 
> Would like to try for some of the larger deep water fish now. Looking for advice on water depth and technique for catching the gaspergou for cut bait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice/techniques. What depth of water would you typically target them in with the water at ~ 65 degrees like right now?

I have caught them on a crank bait in May when we bounce the bait across a ridge at 8~12', but wondering what depth they are at this time of year.

Thanks,

SSNJOHN


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Last ones I caught were at 20'


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

They love grass shrimp.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mmmmm grass shrimp.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

In my limited experience on bigger catfish expand on your bait of choice, some work just as good, some better. Depends on the day of the week and who you ask. Also good bait are buffalo, carp, tilipia, and #1 always is gizzard shad.


----------

